# Lost kitten



## Estelle Arama (Jul 8, 2015)

I lost my poor little kitten pepper on the 30th of December 2014 i know that it is very late but im still looking. i loved her so much and shher sister is still devistated without her. she is black and white and was born on the 27th of June 2014. now she is meant to be a year old and 1 month.She had no collar when she left and was extremely affectionate . we live in Earls court near Warrick Road.If you do find her please call me on 07802887788 OR 07773600666.


----------

